# A Blog???



## lindzey (Aug 5, 2007)

Oooooh I've never used this before, hello, hello, can ya see me???... Anyways, abit of background maybe???
In the past I have kept leopard geckos (various morphs) Bearded dragon, tropical fish and a green iguana...
But at the moment I only have my dog, cats and rabbit left lol Although all but my rabbit are at my mams :bash:... It was time for a fresh start due to personal circumstances.
I would love a tortoise or possible a cham but who knows, at the minute we are just getting back on our feet so to speak... I'll keep this updated as and when I see fit...

Ciao for now chickas and chickos, L xxx


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

toroise's are gr8 pets and pretty easy 2 look after


----------

